# Green Terror Help White Poop



## Cichlid Softy Wales (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello Im very Worried About My Green Terror
Hes Eating But Not much And always hesitate Before He Tried To eat Anything 
His stomach is Very Thin Inverted and He Has White poop I Have Tried Treating Him and Im All out of idears Now and looking for Advice I Have Tried (JBL) GYrodol 2 and (JBL) Spirohexol 2 As MY LFS (madienhead Advised It ) But He Is Still Thin And Still Has white Poo I have Even Tried To Add a little Aquarium Salt Even Tho being advised not to Use It And Toppin the Temp Up A little None of This Seem To Have worked


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

epsom salt is supposed to help with intestinal issues.


----------



## Cichlid Softy Wales (Feb 2, 2013)

Just looked Up About it , Said Its An Old Treatment , And To try And Avoid it Now As thers Better Treatment Out the Now 
But Thanks Alot for your suggestion


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Its prob. Internal parasites. Just not sure what to recommend as I've never had it.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i was windering for my own knowledge why they said not to do the epsom salt? i have never personally had this prob, but it is my understanding that the epsom salt wirks as a laxative in turn helping get rid of internal parasite. i could be wrong. i would think that if epsom salt does work it would be better than using a bunch of meds in tank. i know some people that have been in hobby for 30 yrs and swear by epsom for intestinal issues. as i said i would just like to be informed correctly on best method incase i ever do have to deal with this issue. thanx


----------



## Cichlid Softy Wales (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I Have just been going on whats Said On the Internet thats why Im asking On here As i Have No Idear What Else To Do I Might give This Epsom Salt A Try ,
The Link I Got that Data From Was http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/fresh ... -idea.html


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

There is debate regarding the effectiveness of epsom salt when treating intestinal issues such as bloat or other parasitic maladies. I still recommend it, usually alongside a medication like metronidazole.
Check the bloat article linked below for more information regarding dosages.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Adding epsom salt to the tank water isn't going to get it into their digestive tract. Freshwater fish don't drink water, it's absorbed through their skin by osmosis. Epsom salt in the water would have the effect of slowing the intake of water somewhat. There has been some research done treating food with an epsom salt solution before feeding as a way to eliminate some internal parasites, like the ones that cause malawi bloat.

It's something to try if the fish is still eating and shows signs of bloat. Below is a link that describes the treatment, and sites studies done using it.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... ironucleus


----------



## Cichlid Softy Wales (Feb 2, 2013)

I Have Tiried Feeding Him And The Only Thing He Will Even Atempt To Eat Is a EarthWorm Hes Still in his Treatment Tank of Spirohexol2 , And is Having No Effect Starting To Worry That Ill lose Him


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

In my experience, lack of appetite is the first sign of bloat negating the option of a medicated feed. However, it could prove useful as a preventative to other fish in the tank that are eating. Another option would be a force feed of metro and/or water containing dissolved epsom salt mixed with food. This would be more suitable for larger fish.


b3w4r3 said:


> Adding epsom salt to the tank water isn't going to get it into their digestive tract. Freshwater fish don't drink water, it's absorbed through their skin by osmosis.


This is an area of disagreement, as to whether or not the minerals actually get into the digestive tract through osmosis.


> They retain or attract water into the intestinal lumen mainly by osmosis, which distends the gut and increases peristalsis, thus producing defecation. Another mode of action of magnesium salts is causing the release of cholecystokinin, which increases peristaltic activity of the intestine (Jenkins, 1988); intraluminal parasites then will be expelled from host.
> http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/theses/available/etd-120399-140825/unrestricted/ANGEL.PDF


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

While I won't contest whether minerals are taken in through osmosis, the 3% solution mentioned in treating Hexamita is much higher than anyone actually keeps their fish in. Some tank water will surely enter the intestines during the consumption of food, but again the amount of magnesium in that water is much less than the recommended treatment concentration.

So it's my view that adding epsom salt directly to the tank water isn't going to be effective in treating Hexamita.

I agree at this point force feeding is probably the best option, and the fish looks big enough that it shouldn't be to difficult.


----------



## Cichlid Softy Wales (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank You Both For Your Advise Love this Fish


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Forgot the link regarding how to force feed.
I found some results regarding effects of magnesium sulfate on spironucleus vortens:


> Growth of Spironucleus vortens in different concentrations of magnesium sulfate are shown in Fig. 8. Epsom salt at all concentrations (5 to 100 mg ml-') affected the growth of S. vortens. The average numbers of parasites at concentrations of 5 to 60 mg ml-' gradually increased with exposure time, but gradually decreased at 70 mg ml-' or higher of MgSO, after 24 h exposure.


- http://www.int-res.com/articles/dao/38/d038p047.pdf
Unfortunately, I have no idea what those concentration numbers represent in layman's terms.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Some more numbers, sorry for derailing the thread...
70mg/ml or a 7% concentration, which the above article determined was the lowest concentration of epsom salt and water where growth of spironucleus dropped is roughly equal to 15.5 tbsp of epsom per gallon of water, assuming my not so strong math is correct. Quite high to be sure.
I'm not sure the 3% solution added to food can be considered effective according to these numbers. I don't think there's been much research conducted in this area besides anecdotal evidence from hobbyists. Either that or my search skills are less than stellar. The point may be moot in any case as fish suffering from bloat don't normally eat, nor do most hobbyists have the skill or desire to force feed their fish. For what it's worth, I think medicating, preferably with metronidazole, is the best first response for fish suffering from bloat like symptoms.


----------



## Tejay (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a female Green Terror that I have been on a nightmare run with her eating (you will see my other post on this forum).

She would eat nothing - pallets, earth worms, blood worms, brine shrimp, ox hart and god knows what else I get (I have some other frozen food in the freeze I don't even know what it is now!!).

In the end, I put her in a small tank and threw in a dozen feeder fish - that did the trick.

She also had white faeces (and like your problem wouldn't eat), I treated with Praziquantel - the faeces from the feeder fish is black/brown now so I assumed it worked without her eating as I did a water change before she ate the feeder fish.


----------



## Cichlid Softy Wales (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you All again,
Im Kinda Against Feeding Any Fish Other Fish While In a Aquarium i find it Cruel But on The Other Side Ill do AnyThing to Try Get Him To Eat so Thank you for the info Ill Have a Long think About it


----------



## Cichlid Softy Wales (Feb 2, 2013)

Looking on Ebay What Do You think About This ? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ProtocapsM-Aq ... 3f22163fc6


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

My 6" Champsochromis spilorhynchus had a severe bout with malawi bloat about 3 weeks ago. His stomach was very bloated and he had secondary infections of fin rotting also. He was literally on his death bed. I could actually just pick him up with my bare hands out of the 10 gallon quarantine tank. I started administering him orally with a infant syringe of metro, kanamycin, and furan 2 twice a day, morning and evening with 50-60% water changes each time. I was also using epsom salt at 2-3 tablespoons/10 gallons. He slowly got better within about 5 days but i kept the oral treatment for about 10 days. I just put him back in my main show tank a couple days ago and he is eating normally. I believe you have to start the metro/clout medication process as soon as you see your fish not eating or else it could be too late.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Cichlid Softy Wales said:


> Looking on Ebay What Do You think About This ?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ProtocapsM-Aq ... 3f22163fc6


Looks fine to me. They don't mention the recommended dosage per liter or gallon, check the bloat article linked below.


----------



## Cichlid Softy Wales (Feb 2, 2013)

GTZ said:


> Cichlid Softy Wales said:
> 
> 
> > Looking on Ebay What Do You think About This ?
> ...


Will do Thank you


----------



## Cichlid Softy Wales (Feb 2, 2013)

GTZ said:


> Cichlid Softy Wales said:
> 
> 
> > Looking on Ebay What Do You think About This ?
> ...


I Would like to let you know That The Green Terror Has Now Got Normal Poop And Is Gettin Better Still eatlin a little slow But has started to eat again Many thanks all for your help


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear it, and happy to help! :thumb:


----------



## Ninjawizard (Feb 9, 2013)

So how did you manage to successfully treat it? My green terror has this same problem it hasn't eaten much in a week, sunken belly, his/her colors are still great but I noticed it hasn't even grown much in the past 2 weeks. I have been doing the epsom salt treatment for the past 3 days but don't really notice a change. None of the pet stores have metro over here. =/


----------

